# NCEES: Structural Sample problem 110



## Phatso86 (Apr 13, 2011)

the answer is A if you assume K=1.0 for both spans

can anyone explain this to me?

thanks


----------



## mjbikes (Apr 13, 2011)

Phatso86 said:


> the answer is A if you assume K=1.0 for both spans
> can anyone explain this to me?
> 
> thanks


The solution in the book (A) is correct. A length factor is not applied when determining moment distribution factors. Only a .75 when an end is pinned.


----------



## Phatso86 (Apr 13, 2011)

mjbikes said:


> The solution in the book (A) is correct. A length factor is not applied when determining moment distribution factors. Only a .75 when an end is pinned.


Is this only applicable to moment distributions?

If so, how do you know it is moment distributions that the question is talking about?

Lastly, why wouldn't end conditions affect the moment distribution?

If you perform a finite element anaylis, you'd get different value for moment all along the beam depending on fixed conditions.

or am i confusing this with something else?

thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just as an FYI, do *not* scan and attach NCEES copyrighted material.

Thanks.


----------

